# Neighbor complaint



## Cellorider (Aug 15, 2014)

Our neighbor call to complain about our bees getting into his humming bird feeder. We politely told him there was no way to know if the bees were really our bees. There are approximately 20 hives within a mile. We told him the bees were hungry and they probably would not bother him. But, he is afraid of the bees and with the news of the bee attack in the west, I am sure he is more concerned. I think he wanted us to come over and get the bees like you would a dog or cat.

Due to the lack of stores, we have been feeding the bees for several weeks, did that encourage the bees to be more dependent on sugar water?

Any positive advice?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I noticed my bees packing away someone's hummingbird food by the red dye in their combs. I use a different type of hummingbird feeder that has bee guards that my honey bees can't get into (otherwise they drown or get stuck in the opening). You might gently suggest that with all the bee hives in the area, that he might be better off to buy a different hummingbird feeder for next year that includes bee guards...and that he can take his feeder down now, as most of the hummers have already migrated south for the winter. If you think he's really going to be a "problem", buy him the feeder yourself as a good will gesture.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

I can only suggest that if the bees are enjoying the neighbors sugar water, perhaps you should be feeding sugar water (or honey) to your hives from inside the hive or a closer feeder point. As cooler weather approaches fewer bees will be visiting the neighbor feeder as well as humming birds. Another alternative would be put up your own humming bird feeder and complain that the neighbors feeder is taking humming birds away from your feeder!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

I like the idea of buying him the feeder as a good will gesture. Some friends of mine had problems with their neighbors over hives. I know it can be very frustrating.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Isn't it past the time that anyone in your area should be feeding hummingbirds. In KY they say quit feeding hummingbirds in late August.

cchoganjr


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

We feed them year round. Adding food colouring allows us to see if it is coming into the hives. So far it has not.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

The idea of buying your neighbor a nice feeder that is not honey bee accessible is a great idea. Always keep a good relationship with your neighbors, especially if you live in a residential area. It really doesn't matter who the bees actually belong to that are visiting your neighbor's feeder, because you are the most visible beekeeper to your neighbor.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

JSL said:


> The idea of buying your neighbor a nice feeder that is not honey bee accessible is a great idea. Always keep a good relationship with your neighbors, especially if you live in a residential area. It really doesn't matter who the bees actually belong to that are visiting your neighbor's feeder, because you are the most visible beekeeper to your neighbor.


Great idea!


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

Don’t kiss up to any neighbor. Try to reason with them. If you live in an area with a lot of neighbors, your neighbors are going to win the battle. I would never put hives in a neighborhood with a lot of people. I would find a place out in the country away from people.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My bees are robbing Pindo Palm fruits, click pic for video, and figs.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

This is what I would do. Make up a batch of homemade pollen mix (soy flour, dry milk, vitamin C, sea salt). I think this is the complete recipe, but you can check on beesource. Grind up some anise seeds in the coffee grinder. This is the most important part. Add the coffee scented anise seed to your pollen mix. Place this around your yard, near your water feeders (muffin tins), up in the tree (wedge bucket between branches)... The bees go crazy over this mixture. I use it to train the bees to go to certain water sources. It is kind of fun to watch them roll around in the muffin tins.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Aspects Nectar Guard Tips are used to easily make these feeders absolutely bee and wasp proof. Simply slide a tip onto the bottom of each food port of the Hummzinger Ultra, Hummzinger High View, Hummzinger Fancy, both Little Fancy models, Jewel Box window hummer feeder, Droll Yankee Little Flyer and Droll Yankee Happy 8 Hummingbird Feeder. The flexible membrane in the center of each tip easily opens when hummers insert their beaks to feed and closes up tight when beaks are withdrawn. The membrane wipes the beak dry so no nectar drips onto the feeder, thereby attracting bees or wasps. These create a barrier flying insects cannot penetrate. Comes with a one year guarantee.

http://wildbirdsonline.com/accessories.html


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

linn said:


> This is what I would do. Make up a batch of homemade pollen mix (soy flour, dry milk, vitamin C, sea salt). I think this is the complete recipe, but you can check on beesource. Grind up some anise seeds in the coffee grinder. This is the most important part. Add the coffee scented anise seed to your pollen mix. Place this around your yard, near your water feeders (muffin tins), up in the tree (wedge bucket between branches)... The bees go crazy over this mixture. I use it to train the bees to go to certain water sources. It is kind of fun to watch them roll around in the muffin tins.


Glad to see someone else using Anise in their feed. I use it exclusively in there sugar water and the spray bottle to inspect them. It works wonders! (I think it helps with the mites too, but I need a few more years to test that theory)


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Someone at a local bee club mentioned about a moth/wasp trap mixture and to prevent bees from being attracted to the sugar/apple vinegar mixture one would put cut up banana peels in it to repel the bees. Just wondering if this could work mixed in the hummingbird mixture as well (sliced up banana peels/parts) but still feed the hummingbirds?

Its an experiment I'll try next year....


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We've been pretty surprised that our bees ignore our hummingbird feeders, which are of this general type:

http://www.birdfeeders.com/store/hummingbird-feeders/b203cpbn

I don't think a honeybee or bumblebee proboscis can reach the syrup in these. I've seen wasps try (perhaps going after droplets the hummers have left). The hummers seem to fear wasps.

I'll share the anise trick with my wife. We grow anise hysop.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Phoebee said:


> We've been pretty surprised that our bees ignore our hummingbird feeders, which are of this general type:
> 
> http://www.birdfeeders.com/store/hummingbird-feeders/b203cpbn
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the only one that I use for my hummers and the bees can't get in them unless I take the bee guard off, and then they get stuck in the hole.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Ray4852 said:


> I would never put hives in a neighborhood with a lot of people. I would find a place out in the country away from people.



We don't all have that option. I have bees in a subdivision and the only problem I've had is a woman several houses down came by and said that my bees were on her fruit trees and she wanted some of the honey.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0006G51KC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?redirect=true

A $12.02 hummingbird feeder would be a good investment in neighbor relations...


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

BeeGora said:


> We don't all have that option. I have bees in a subdivision and the only problem I've had is a woman several houses down came by and said that my bees were on her fruit trees and she wanted some of the honey.


Wow! Maybe since your bees did her fruit tree pollination, you should get some of her apples.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think buying a bee proof feeder for them is the best. It's simple, cheap and solves the problem with no bad feelings. Of course you don't owe it them, but good relations with neighbors are priceless.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

You don't even have to buy him a feeder, just buy the bee guards for him. I've got four feeders within fifty feet from my hive, girls don't look twice at them, go figure. My hummers are about to be gone for this year.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

angel said:


> Someone at a local bee club mentioned about a moth/wasp trap mixture and to prevent bees from being attracted to the sugar/apple vinegar mixture one would put cut up banana peels in it to repel the bees. Just wondering if this could work mixed in the hummingbird mixture as well (sliced up banana peels/parts) but still feed the hummingbirds?
> 
> Its an experiment I'll try next year....


I had banana peels in my SHB trap, killed plenty of bees so I stopped using it. Don't count on Bananas to repel bees.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

BeeGora said:


> We don't all have that option. I have bees in a subdivision and the only problem I've had is a woman several houses down came by and said that my bees were on her fruit trees and she wanted some of the honey.





Robbin said:


> I had banana peels in my SHB trap, killed plenty of bees so I stopped using it. Don't count on Bananas to repel bees.


This.

My brother had a few rotten bananas in the back of his truck (who knows why?). Bees were hauling something back off of them and coming and going from his truck bed with pretty heavy traffic.

Thanks for those making suggestions to the OP. I just ordered a set of bee guards for one of the land owners where we hunt and keep bees. He sent us this picture awhile back, he didn't particularly care, but it doesn't seem fair to have our bees draining his hummingbird feeders if we can prevent it for $4.30, which is what they cost shipped on EBay.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

"Isn't it past the time that anyone in your area should be feeding hummingbirds. In KY they say quit feeding hummingbirds in late August."


There is a myth that if you fed the hummingbirds longer they would stay north too long and die in the cold weather. This is a myth and the hummingbirds will head back south when the time comes, even if there is food available. Their instincts take over not the fact that food is available. I had my feeder out and it was being used until the first weekend in October this year and then they left.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I know it is said to be a myth, but, If you continue to feed geese, you will, over time, change their migration habits and they will Winter where ever there is feed. Just as the people around Washington D.C and several other areas, have found out.

The same will eventually happen in hummingbirds. If everyone continues to feed hummingbirds,all year round, over time, it will change their migration habits and patterns. May not happen in one lifetime, but, it will happen. Their instinct is to go South for survival, predominately food, and to a far lesser degree, cold weather. Some hummingbirds do not migrate at all, and can withstand cold temperatures, if adequate food is available. If food is available, they need not go any farther.

The companies who sell hummingbird feeders, and sugar, would like you to feed hummingbirds just as long as possible. It guarantees their survival. (the companies survival, not necessarily the hummingbirds).

Quit feeding and let nature take its course.

cchoganjr


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Some animals migrate based on feeding behaviors and some migrate based on other factors. I have never read anything that would suggest hummingbirds base their decision to migrate due to food. I have studied other migratory birds that breed in the north and over winter in the south. Research has shown the trigger for their migration is the length of days. Once there is a certain amount of sunlight each day they will start migration, no matter what the weather is like.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

flying-lowe,,, I agree with your premise, however, if the length of daylight is the predominant factor in hummingbirds, then... they would all leave, on or about the same day. With hummingbirds that doesn't happen. And it certainly does not happen in geese and other migratory wild fowl. Their migration is based more on food, weather, and habitat. and can be, and has changed, over the past 50 years. Compare the flyways of the 1960's with those of today. (Granted, loss of habitat, increased population, in and around the flyways, wild fowl populations, and many other factors have also contributed to the change.) 

Let me get out of this discussion of hummingbirds, I am more into bees. And, we are not really helping "Cellorider," the originator of this thread. His question was about a neighbor complaining about his bees.

cchoganjr


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

Ray4852 said:


> Don’t kiss up to any neighbor. Try to reason with them. If you live in an area with a lot of neighbors, your neighbors are going to win the battle. I would never put hives in a neighborhood with a lot of people. I would find a place out in the country away from people.


The townies keep moving out to the country....I'm fighting a development going in down the road from my farm, which is rather rural right now, as rural as MD can be, but won't be if the developer wins. UGH. We moved here to get away from all of that...

Hope the bee guards work for the OP.


----------



## DaveInThePacNW (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree with the buying of an effective hummingbird feeder.

I had a neighbor complain that my bees were using his bird bath to get water. I wanted to ask him what the $%^#@ did you want me to do about that? I live in a rural area with several tracts of land of 5+ acres around me. The other neighbors didn't seem to mind that they were using their swimming pool.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ray4852 said:


> Don’t kiss up to any neighbor. Try to reason with them. If you live in an area with a lot of neighbors, your neighbors are going to win the battle. I would never put hives in a neighborhood with a lot of people. I would find a place out in the country away from people.


Wow, what ever happened to being neighborly Ray? I mean seeking a resolution before strapping on the gloves is a pretty good option in my view. Of course, if the gloves need to come out, so beit. Im lucky, I live in the country, but Im sure there are alot of people that love to keep bees that dont have endless acres to put beehives, beekeeping in the suburbs is everywhere. Be thankful you have the country. Dont judge people that are limited. G


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

biggraham610 said:


> Wow, what ever happened to being neighborly Ray?


Is anyone using "education electrolytes" in dealing with neighbor issues these days? 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?234527-UPSET-neighbor-what-to-do&p=490518#post490518


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

Biggraham610

I live in a deep rural area zoned for agriculture. my neighbors around me live far away from me and my hives. If you think I’m going to kiss up to a neighbor because he thinks my bees are causing problems for him, hes wrong. Those bees coming to his bird feeder are probably yellow jackets. I would never put bee hives in around a lot of people because I know bees can be a problem if you don’t know how to keep them. If one of my neighbors complained to me that my bees are giving him problems I would try to reason with him first. If that doesn’t work. He better get off his high horse and get over where he lives and stay there because I’m zoned for agriculture. If I lived in a populated area I wouldn’t try to keep bee hives there. I know neighbors can be a problem. I see you city people like to fight because most of you are far left.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Ray4852 said:


> I live in a deep rural area zoned for agriculture. my neighbors around me live far away from me and my hives............ I see you city people like to fight because most of you are far left.


Rayl4852... I agree, IF things remained constant, but, they don't. 

For instance, the 51 acres where my main bee yard is, has had bees there since the early 1960's. At the time they belonged to my father, and, there were no houses within a mile or so. In the early 2000,s mobile homes started to pop up around my farm, and, since the county does not have zoning, nothing can be done. Then, in about 2005, an individual put in a mobile home park, right across the road. 

Yes, I have had complaints. I first try to reason with them, try to be neighborly, and, only as a last resort do I ask them, how they could have moved in, right across the road, from 75 -100 bee hives and not seen them. The area in the mid 1960's was devoid of houses, now, there is a house every 200 feet. Just enough room to buy a one acre lot out in the country and escape the city life. As time goes on, it will become more and more difficult to keep bees anywhere, as more and more people buy just enough land to satisfy zoning requirements, and move to the country.

Not everyone who lives in the city are far left, and not everyone who lives in the country is far right. Actually, I suspect, it is pretty evenly divided. At any rate, left vrs right, is not what is being discussed here.

cchoganjr


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

Springgreen

I feel your pain. Right now you are probably zoned for agriculture. I know what you are going thru. urban sprawl stinks.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ray4852 said:


> Biggraham610
> 
> I live in a deep rural area zoned for agriculture. my neighbors around me live far away from me and my hives. If you think I’m going to kiss up to a neighbor because he thinks my bees are causing problems for him, hes wrong. Those bees coming to his bird feeder are probably yellow jackets. I would never put bee hives in around a lot of people because I know bees can be a problem if you don’t know how to keep them. If one of my neighbors complained to me that my bees are giving him problems I would try to reason with him first. If that doesn’t work. He better get off his high horse and get over where he lives and stay there because I’m zoned for agriculture. If I lived in a populated area I wouldn’t try to keep bee hives there. I know neighbors can be a problem. I see you city people like to fight because most of you are far left.


Theres never been anything left in my genepool Ray. I live in the country and I aint no city folk. What it sounds like is you are is a Grumpy old man whos looking for a fight. I never turned one down and, went looking when necessary. However, I am wise enough to assess a situation before acting foolishly. Get a cup of coffee Ray. G


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

I think if you looked into my post you would know what I’m talking about. I'm not looking for a fight. I'm no grumpy old man. I think you better mellow out a little and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

Humming birds will go on there own accord, I'm seeing only a few these days. As for as "neighbors" you can't please everyone, all you can do is your best to keep peace, if they still want to be a thorn in your side just disengage with them.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ray4852 said:


> I think if you looked into my post you would know what I’m talking about. I'm not looking for a fight. I'm no grumpy old man. I think you better mellow out a little and have a cup of coffee.


Urban sprawl sucks. Unreasonable neighbors suck. I think we agree on something. G


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

I think you and I would be good neighbors. You can have all the hives you want. If I got stung by them. It wouldn’t bother me one bit. If your bees came to my feeders I could care less. Its my fault your bees came to my feeders. I put the feed out for them. One thing all neighbors must learn. We all have to give each other a little elbow room.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I must be as left as you can get according to Ray4852. I handle all the bee complaints in a city that is the second most densely populated in the US. In SF, there are over 500 managed hives that I know about. I'm sure there are more that I don't know about. I have received only two bee complaints this year so far. 

One complaint was a neighbor that wanted to know if beekeeping was legal and the other was a bee poop problem that was easily corrected by moving the hive to the other side of the yard.

I agree you should buy bee guards or a feeder that has them for your neighbor. It would be a good investment for you.


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

Ray4852 said:


> Springgreen
> 
> I feel your pain. Right now you are probably zoned for agriculture. I know what you are going thru. urban sprawl stinks.


Yep. We had to sign papers saying we knew we were moving to farm country and all that entails as far as smells, noise, dirt, etc. We laughed and signed eagerly, as we wanted to farm...we raise rare breed poultry, mini Nubian goats, Great Pyrenees dogs, American Guinea Hogs and Arabian horses, besides the bees and a huge garden. But it doesn't stop people from complaining about the roosters and pigs, and I'm sure that someday, the zoning will change, especially if this developer wins (he is also on the planning committee of our county) and we will have trouble. I'll have my acreage surrounded by a city, as my land is and will stay unsubdividable. Urban sprawl does stink. I'm sorry you are going through it too.


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

I don’t have any urban sprawl in my area. I'm far away from any kind of heavy development. I have a couple homes going in about a mile away from me but, Those people building are local your people from the area that have lived here all there life. We watch our politicians. we want agriculture. Most of the people that live in the town are farmers. Our country needs more farmers. The average of a farmer today is 62 years old. 30 years from now we wont be able to feed ourselves. If they develop your area. Your land will be worth a lot of money. You might be better off selling your land and move out and continue to do what you love to do. No since hanging around fighting the hornets nest. Its not worth it


----------

